# 3RD ANNUAL FALCON LAKE WINTER FISH-OFF FINAL RESULTS.......



## Ryan m (Feb 3, 2006)

The tournament this year was another succsess, with some awesome weather there were a total of 110 fish entered and 900+ tickets sold! The most inspiring young angler went to Ryley Prawdzik (age 4) who managed to land his prize catch midway throughout the Fish-Off. We had people from all over Manitoba and Ontario, one of the farthest distance travelled was John Graham from Toronto, but only to be out travelled by the 2 girls from Australia The tournament winner was Jason Arron whom accepted $10,000 cash from Winnipeg Manitoba. Jason had succsesfully iced a 800mm (31.5 inch) pike from one of the shallowest holes drilled in the tournament site! There were a total of 50 prizes that were awarded after the tournament @ the Whiteshell C.C. The winners were.....

2nd Wayne Mc Caughan--QUAD
3rd Norm Mueller--5500 WATT GENERATOR
4th Francis Kavanagh--MINNKOTA TROLLING MOTOR
5th Calvin Joseph--TACKLE PACKAGE
6th George Jokic--STRIKEMASTER POWER AUGER
7th Wally Toews--TACKLE PACKAGE
8th Jason Solonik--MINOLTA DIGITAL CAMERA
9th Adam Tole--TACKLE PACKAGE
10th Marc Noel--CROWDUCK LAKE CAMP FISHING TRIP
11th Barry Biberdorf--TACKLE PACKAGE
12th Dylan Jones (6 years old) PORTABLE ICEFISHING SHACK
13th Peter Tavares--TACKLE PACKAGE
14th David Scandroski--2400 WATT GENERATOR
15th Kevin Bernier--TACKLE PACKAGE
16th Richard Morin--VEXILAR FL-8
17th Trevor Iwankow--TACKLE PACKAGE
18th Mira Brown--27 INCH SAMSUNG TV
19th Dave Turner--TACKLE PACKAGE
20th Francis Kavangh--CROWDUCK LAKE CAMP FISHING TRIP
21st Burt Wall--TACKLE PACKAGE
22nd Wes Auger--MUSKY PACKAGE
23rd Guido Uebel--TACKLE PACKAGE
24th David Pereira--1000 WATT GENERATOR
25th Clint Tessier--TACKLE PACKAGE
26th Kevin Wilgosh--SONY STEREO SYSTEM
27th Vick Guarino--TACKLE PACKAGE
28th Octavio Periera--EAGLE FISH LOCATOR
29th Terry Baran--TACKLE PACKAGE
30th Laverne Siemens--CROWDUCK LAKE CAMP FISHING TRIP
31st Robert Ullman--TACKLE PACKAGE
32nd Marc Anderson--STRIKEMASTER POWER AUGER
33rd Mike Porter--TACKLE PACKAGE
34th Rick Fredrick--27 INCH SAMSUNG TV
35th Chris Penner--TACKLE PACKAGE
36th Darryl Small--FISHING HOLE PACKAGE
37th Betty Kavanagh--TACKLE PACKAGE
38th Gord Reid--LG DVD PLAYER
39th Rob Dyck--TACKLE PACKAGE
40th Brian Bannerman--CROWDUCK LAKE CAMP FISHING TRIP
41st Shanno Parmeter--TACKLE PACKAGE
42nd Ian Chater--SONY STEREO SYSTEM
43rd Moe Oullete--TACKLE PACKAGE
44th Jesse James--MR HEATER AND FISHING EQUIPTMENT
45th Ryan Sproule--EAGLE FISH LOCATOR
46th Bruce Kavanagh--LG DVD PLAYER
47th Jim Ambs--CAMPING PACKAGE
48th Martia Chippastance--LG DVD PLAYER
49th Josh Uebel--SONY STEREO SYSTEM
50th Darryl Nash--CROWDUCK LAKE CAMP FISHING TRIP

Some pics...

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6da27b3127cce887b47fc7be400000016108Bbtm7FuybA

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6da27b3127cce887b47ebfac300000016108Bbtm7FuybA

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b6da27b3127cce887b47ea7bf200000016108Bbtm7FuybA

I would also like 2 thank all the anglers 4 coming out and special thanks go out 2........

The entire town of Falcon Lake
Renegade Distributors
Craig Stapon
My on ice help
Fishnline Magazine
Retail outlets who sold tickets
Falcon Lake Naturaul Resources


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

those are sum pretty nice prizez..........


----------

